# make index



## MNIHKLOM (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

This morning, I did a
`# cd /usr/ports`
`# make index`
and get quite a few strange messages that said

```
[MNIHKLOM] /usr/ports# make index
Generating INDEX-9 - please wait..Shared object "libicuuc.so.48" not found, requ
ired by "postmaster"
Shared object "libicuuc.so.48" not found, required by "postmaster"
Shared object "libicuuc.so.48" not found, required by "postmaster"
make_index: slony1v2-2.1.2: no entry for /usr/ports/databases/postgresql-server
make_index: eieio-emacs24-0.17_6: no entry for /usr/ports/editors/speedbar-emacs
24
make_index: semantic-emacs24-1.4.4_8: no entry for /usr/ports/devel/eieio-emacs2
4
make_index: semantic-emacs24-1.4.4_8: no entry for /usr/ports/editors/speedbar-e
macs24
make_index: semantic-emacs24-1.4.4_8: no entry for /usr/ports/devel/eieio-emacs2
4
make_index: semantic-emacs24-1.4.4_8: no entry for /usr/ports/editors/speedbar-e
macs24
make_index: irchat-pj-emacs24-2.5.6_6: no entry for /usr/ports/irc/pure-emacs24
make_index: irchat-pj-emacs24-2.5.6_6: no entry for /usr/ports/irc/pure-emacs24
Warning: Duplicate INDEX entry: ghostscript8-8.71_10
Warning: Duplicate INDEX entry: ghostscript9-9.06_1
 Done.
[MNIHKLOM] /usr/ports#
```
I just wonder about ``postmaster'' since I did not install databases/postgresql only devel/qt4 that require it.  And none of qt4 is instructed to use any of databases/postgresql-client since databases/sqlite3 is my selection.

I know that only upgrade two of postgresql-\* will get rid of the messages above.  Is there any way to go since I do not `tick' or `select' for them during configuration.

Thanks for any helps and hints

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 25, 2013)

@MNIHKLOM

Hints? Read rebuild ports INDEX will solve your question related.


----------

